# Buckskin Frame Overo



## SampleMM (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi mini horse lovers.




Does anyone own a buckskin frame overo? If so, would you please post a photo so I can see one.

Thank you!!

Debbie


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I dont own one but Lisa Davis of LTD miniatures does ltds man in command (my all time fav. horse) here is the link to his photos.... LTDS Man In Command, and Kitty at Zephyr woods had a very stunning Buckskin frame colt born in 08 and heres the link to her website and she has a buckskin frame filly as well. Zephyr Woods

*I wouldn't mind seeing some more!! They are by far my favorite color/pattern!*


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a buckskin overo. A Magic Man grandson. CCMF JOE BUCK






I am having two foals from him this year...out of a buckskin mare and a buckskin pinto mare.

Both due next month.


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 15, 2012)

I would love to see buckskin overos to


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 16, 2012)

My stud Little Kings Sentra Supreme, threw one for LTD farm. Here's a pic of him.

LTD's Passionate Overabuck


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> My stud Little Kings Sentra Supreme, threw one for LTD farm. Here's a pic of him.
> 
> LTD's Passionate Overabuck


wow I would love to own a buckskin frame someday.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh I never owned him, I just own his daddy, Little Kings Sentra Supreme!

Kitty of Zephyr Wood Farms owned my stallion back then and she's the one who bred him to LTD Farm's beautiful mares. He produced 3 foals for Linda back in 2007. 2 colts and a filly.

LTD's Passionate Overabuck - buckskin overo colt

LTD's Keep the Faith - dun overo filly

and

LTD's ??? a palomino colt.

He also produced...

2005 palomino colt with blue eyes

2006 palomino colt with blue eyes

2006 silver bay roan colt

2008 buckskin colt with blue eyes

2008 bay filly

2008 buckskin colt

2009 buckskin roan filly (my breeding)

2010 perlino filly with blue eyes (my breeding)

2011 bay roan filly (my breeding)

2012 red roan colt (my breeding)

2012 buckskin filly (my breeding)

2012 silver buckskin filly (my breeding)


----------

